# Looking for the Best Way/Place to Sell Custom Tees



## Olivia500 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

I'm currently a music producer that sells my beats online to mainly hip-hop and R&B artist. I am looking to expand my business and offer a new service were I sell custom tees to the artist and groups that need shirts for doing shows and selling merchandise. 

Does anyone know a site or a way for me to upload a few of my pre-made designs that people can customize and order. 

An example of what I want to do is listed below but targeted towards music artist

WearYourCity.com


----------



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

it seem like this forum dead,..LOL i'm here to try to help you. As far as i know there're so many CUSTOM T-SHIRT site for this kind of needs. here're the list of site you may interested:

1. Zazzle.com
2. Spreadshirt.com
3. Screened.com
4. Society6.com

hope this help you
etc,....


----------

